# tonsillar pillar papilloma



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello All,
Can someone tell which would be the correct CPT code.
42808 or 42860? and would this be considered bundled w/ T&A.

Thanks


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 15, 2008)

*My opinion*

If tonsillar pillar papilloma is the correct dx I would go with cpt 42808. As far as I could tell this should not bundle with a T&A.


----------

